# LoneStar JukeBox



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2012)

Per Kevins request (demand?)

The Lone Star Jukebox


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I cant figure out how to imbed the videos :wacko1:


----------



## Admin (Feb 2, 2012)

LoneStar said:


> Well I cant figure out how to imbed the videos :wacko1:



Fixed it for you. 

But let's not post too many vids in one post. It makes it real slow for some who don't have that whiz-bang speed us rich Texans can afford (:rofl2:). 

For you non-Texans that's just a joke. We don't really consider ourselves better than anyone else. Honestly. Seriously. that's not a tall tale.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Kevin, so as not to offend the other states, I replaced the original song with "Truckload of Arts" Na na na na naah nah.
Its a hoot if you've never listened to it. Only in Lubbock.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 2, 2012)




----------

